# These stock rims?



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm wondering were these wheels only on specific color combos or something? I've seen 05s and 06s with them, and I can't seem to narrow it down to a specific color. 

Are the other wheels just the stock 17s and these the stock 18s, and the 18s were an option?

By the way, sorry if I'm posting someone's car on here, just needed an example .


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try again........ no pics.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.wheelcollision.com/wccpix/6571.JPG


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

they are 18's,
i belive the 17's are standard,
and the 18's are optional
the 18's were on the later 05s and 06s


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

05 wheels production number 
83.68% 9262 17" PZ9
16.32% 1807 18" N87

06 Wheels 
50.49% 7043 17" PZ9 
49.51% 6905 18" N87


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought they were more popular than that. I guess my search is going to be a bit more difficult now.


----------

